# Aprender Español



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Aprender Español

I really need to spend this Summer moving my " self taught" Spanish on from where it is now.

Having researched my local vicinity, there are no language schools.

I'm willing to pay for online classes. I'd appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I can recommend a week or two at a residential school where you are speaking Spanish 24 hours. I did one at International House in Seville which was very good. You have small-group classes in the mornings and can pay for personalised tuition in the afternoons, then do fun stuff in the evenings if you've got any energy left. Stay with a Spanish family, share a flat with other students, or get somewhere all to yourself.

Spanish Courses in Seville - Learn Spanish in Seville, Spain


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I can recommend a week or two at a residential school where you are speaking Spanish 24 hours. I did one at International House in Seville which was very good. You have small-group classes in the mornings and can pay for personalised tuition in the afternoons, then do fun stuff in the evenings if you've got any energy left. Stay with a Spanish family, share a flat with other students, or get somewhere all to yourself.
> 
> Spanish Courses in Seville - Learn Spanish in Seville, Spain


But Sevilla in summer would not be my first choice, Madrid neither. How about Salamanaca? Has a reputation for a "high standard" Spanish and for that reason there are always summer courses (I think in the university) , but how you get info about them I don't know


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But Sevilla in summer would not be my first choice, Madrid neither. How about Salamanaca? Has a reputation for a "high standard" Spanish and for that reason there are always summer courses (I think in the university) , but how you get info about them I don't know


Yes, there are similar schools all over the place. Loads in Salamanca, according to Google. I recommended International House in Seville because I've been there and it was very good. They also have one in Cadiz, which is a bit cooler! But the Cadiz accent is a killer.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, there are similar schools all over the place. Loads in Salamanca, according to Google. I recommended International House in Seville because I've been there and it was very good. They also have one in Cadiz, which is a bit cooler! But the Cadiz accent is a killer.


Ok, you made me go and do it...!
The ones I was referring to are at the Uni Salamanca
https://www.salamanca-university.org/

I usually always recommend IH, but apparently in the Madrid English section anyway they are having "problems"...


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Does your town not have an adult education section? I went to night school some five years ago. I think it cost 50 euros for the year but it might have been free. My only criticism was that the Germans who also attended couldn't get their heads around some of the phrases and criticised me if I didn't say things with a Germanic emphahsis! The plus points were meeting additional friends from France and Russia, learning about the geography and industry of the region as well as the social scene;


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ccm47 said:


> Does your town not have an adult education section? I went to night school some five years ago. I think it cost 50 euros for the year but it might have been free. My only criticism was that the Germans who also attended couldn't get their heads around some of the phrases and criticised me if I didn't say things with a Germanic emphahsis! The plus points were meeting additional friends from France and Russia, learning about the geography and industry of the region as well as the social scene;


They don't usually run summer courses of Spanish in the town halls


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

The town where I live has a range of adult learning classes, eg art, pottery, all taught in Spanish,as well as the Spanish classes for Extranjeros.

I attended the basic numeracy and literacy classes for Spaniards, attended, in the main, by the old ladies of the town who never completed their basic education, which I found beneficial, both in terms of grammar (and maths!!!!), but also conversation with the other attendees.


----------



## velmar (Apr 2, 2017)

Try Rosetta Stone 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## movedtospain2010 (Jul 28, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> They don't usually run summer courses of Spanish in the town halls


My town or city whatever you want to call it does (Gijón). I did both intermediate and conversations courses which cost if I remember correctly about 30-40€ for 3 months. 

Apart from language lessons they have a whole list of different types of courses (cooking, guitar, gaita, and even internet para mayores!).

Check with the ayuntamiento of your city!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Maybe try a meetup with Spanish people near you? Placing yourself in an environment where you have to speak Spanish works wonders. You'll suffer to begin with but if you stick at it you'll improve


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Chopera said:


> Maybe try a meetup with Spanish people near you? Placing yourself in an environment where you have to speak Spanish works wonders. You'll suffer to begin with but if you stick at it you'll improve


Yes we live in a Spanish only area, I started two years ago at zero, now I can arrange social security, taxes etc, speaking is not the issue, being grammatically correct is, i need proper study to be more confident in my verb tenses, correct placement of adjectives etc.

I have it sorted now, start formal lessons in September


----------

